# Favorite Cindarella Opera



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Which of these is your favorite?


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

The Massenet.

I like the Rossini, too, a lot. It's got this:





And only rarely does the first act finale end with a mass suicide by machine gun.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Massenet: Cendrillon wins for me.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No question - Cenerentola;






But I enjoyed the Massenet too when I saw it


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A delightful little piece by Pauline Viardot, another "Cendrillon":


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I can live without both. We have a fascinating Cinderella ballet by Prokofiev - more spookily magical than Disney - but not an opera that captivates me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> I can live without both. *We have a fascinating Cinderella ballet by Prokofiev* - more spookily magical than Disney - but not an opera that captivates me.


That is something I ought to look into.


----------

